# your legs are the roots.



## skinters (Nov 20, 2008)

my sifu constantly drilling it into me the importance of stance.when i chisao he stops me to tell me this,and before the class ends he comes up to me and tells me it again.

after all this time its finally sunk in how so important a good structured stance really is.being able to keep that structure throughout,moving forwards,backwards,being put under pressure,always in stance.

knowing,and doing what you know where this is concerned are totally different things.its only when you make the stance and structure work for you that all the peices start to fit. 

my sifu would say ok great you have fast hands you coming through with strikes marvelous,BUT look at your legs,your all over the place because your structure is no good,sink down into it. 

i know it might seem to you that all this should be obvious,but well to me it wasnt and with this i had a thought:

your arms are the branches.
your body is the trunk.
your legs are the roots.

if the tree has no roots or the roots are weak,what happens to the tree?


----------



## qwksilver61 (Nov 20, 2008)

Amen that....it's likened to a boxer without legs....seems some schools that I have visited place a great deal of emphasis on hand techniques and little time on proper legwork,I remember being asked in one post what adduction meant,this should need no explanation as it is foundation to the system,grabbing the ground is what I like to call it.Without proper legwork in conjunction with hand techniques it is fruitless.Personally I like to spend a great deal of time transitioning from one  leg movement to the next,especially while working two man sets.Two cents...dig this...I wanted to add
I remember taking a heavy head on frontal attack from an opponent,without thinking,I shot a bong sau out of nowhere... took on the full force while turning..corkscrewed it forward...I stuck to the centerline principle....neutralized his attack..then followed up with a barrage of fists....were it not for my adductors,I would have lost my balance..I took the hit all the way through my body to the ground,scared the crap out of me...the force was tremendous..this cat was huge..but he ended up eating all of it.nuff said....


----------



## hkfuie (Nov 21, 2008)

Absolutely agreed.  Believe it or not, this is what I heard all the years in TKD, then reinforced when I trained in KF.  Being a woman, I am smaller than many of my opponents.  I KNOW muscle is not going to do it for me.  I do have powerful legs, but everything I do has to be rooted.  I think this is one of those things that follows through in every movement I make all day.  I love the sense of knowing my body so well that I get from martial arts training.  In jujitsu now, I am getting a new sense of using my center in throws and locks.  Skinters, I think you are onto something.  I find the more I learn, the more depths there are to explore.  I did not realize until I wrote this that jujitsu was helping me explore using my center in a new way.  This is why I love martial arts.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 5, 2008)

My Sifu often discusses the Root and finding your center of gravity. Even when are out just with the family visting. In little things from interaction with children to other family memebers He is alway stressing the root. One time my Sifu and other family memebers were at a rolling skating rink. My Sifu was stressing to me even on skates he could find his center gravity and root to floor. I never tried to test him because his Jao Sao is really good I an I dont want to end up on floor from trying to use too much force to make him move. 

My Sifu would often stress with out a strong foundation a house can not stand. This means of course the Basics need to be solid which in fact includes a strong root. Solid YGKYM also gives you more force with your punches. I found this out when I was sparring my Sidai one day. Now I am small 5'8 guy. At the time I weighed about 150lbs and I was around 16 or 17. I was sparring my Sidai who was 5'11 and weighed about 180lbs. I struck him with palm strike to chest. While Moving forward with Front step. My body,legs,arms,hips,waist,wrist,elbows and shoulders all connected at the same time. I hit him dead on his center when He wasn't rooted. I mean My arm was using that much force but he came off his feet. He traveled about three feet an smash upagainst the back door in kitchen. He wiped his chest off as he got up. He shook him self off an asked me what Kinda of Chi did I hit him with. Thats when I first started to understand how body structure all links up.

The root is so important. If you have a strong root you can channel energy from the ground through your feet-ankles-knees-hips-waist-chest-shoulders-elbows-wrist=to the fist. An the energy combined with your external force will be greatly multplied. I think it is also good to practice using your root on heavy bag. Like 200lbs to train dispersing your force from the ground up. Also train a type of push hand execerises to help apply your root. 

*But the root is so important. What are some of the ways you practice building up your Root?*


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 6, 2008)

Ironically I found that by building up the root is through movement. When I found the right balance between my hiking/caving and martial arts I was doing much better in both. All the hiking and tough climbs that I done, all that using the leg muscles to get me through a cave helped build them up and as a result my balance and strength have increased significantly during MA. 
Now I'm not recommending taking up caving (oh yes I am  ) but cycling, jogging, and weight training focusing on the leg muscles (entire length of the leg from hip to ankle) really will help. 
Observing nature gives a clue... if you've seen Sequoias (in real life or on film/pictures) they're amazing trees to be sure... now imagine their roots.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 6, 2008)

Someways I practice buidling my root is:

1.Standing on one leg(one-five minutes each hour) When Possible

2.At work when I ride up and down the elevator each day Stand one leg while riding.(Only applicable when no one else is on the evelator.)

3.Practice standing in Yee Kim Yeung Ma for twenty minutes.

4.I also practice the Arrow stance and Traditional Horse stance.(Five to ten minutes a day)





MA-Caver said:


> Ironically I found that by building up the root is through movement. When I found the right balance between my hiking/caving and martial arts I was doing much better in both. All the hiking and tough climbs that I done, all that using the leg muscles to get me through a cave helped build them up and as a result my balance and strength have increased significantly during MA.
> Now I'm not recommending taking up caving (oh yes I am  ) but cycling, jogging, and weight training focusing on the leg muscles (entire length of the leg from hip to ankle) really will help.
> Observing nature gives a clue... if you've seen Sequoias (in real life or on film/pictures) they're amazing trees to be sure... now imagine their roots.


----------



## profesormental (Dec 8, 2008)

Greetings.

Having good stance stability is of utmost importance. It must be trained diligently from beginner level.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 8, 2008)

Your structure in deflection and attack are all affected by your stance.  It is the base of the pillar.  Without it your power in punching and everything elese falls by the wayside.
It really great that your sifu focuses so much on your stance, many do not.  Soon it will be as natural to you as walking.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 10, 2008)

Actually I been practicing for almost two decades now. So It is very natural. I think thats the key. Using Wing Chun steps is easy for me now. Because My Sifu use to drill them endlesses. Its like regular walking. Now beginners when they fight they have to come up out of the stance. Because they can not move as fast in the stance. But once you get use it. Its like second nature.





Si-Je said:


> Your structure in deflection and attack are all affected by your stance. It is the base of the pillar. Without it your power in punching and everything elese falls by the wayside.
> It really great that your sifu focuses so much on your stance, many do not. Soon it will be as natural to you as walking.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 10, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Actually I been practicing for almost two decades now. So It is very natural. I think thats the key. Using Wing Chun steps is easy for me now.


 
I've become aware of that.  
Some things you say Hubbie caught right away, but I'm like "huh? did I understand that right?" lol!

Besides, I think I've got some funny ideas about WC/WT rumbling around in my head.  And some guys don't agree, don't like it, or don't get it.  But, I guess starting to form your own ideas and theories are part of WC/WT progression.
I get all the really weird questions from students that they don't want to ask "sifu" hubbie about.  lol!  And have to come up with some answeres.  Keeps me on my toes.

But, basic is more comfey for me still than advance stance, but that is changing.  Just starting ot step more naturally into it when going into the opponent.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 10, 2008)

We have a kata called Sanchin, in our Okinawan GoJu Ryu system, that emphasizes rooting. It is not a well understood concept, and hard to grasp for the beginner. Some people think that the idea of rooting is equated to being stuck to the floor, and also with hindered movement.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 10, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Observing nature gives a clue... if you've seen Sequoias (in real life or on film/pictures) they're amazing trees to be sure... now imagine their roots.


 
Really shallow, less than 6 feet down unless buried by flood, but wide.  No taproot.  Don't need no stinkin' imagination, I got me a textbook.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 10, 2008)

*Si-je Said:*


> Some things you say Hubbie caught right away, but I'm like "huh? did I understand that right?" lol!


 
Please explain what were some of things you didn't get right away?

*Si-Je Said:*


> Besides, I think I've got some funny ideas about WC/WT rumbling around in my head.


 
What are some of the funny ideas.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Dec 19, 2008)

You are absolutely right,I wish I was in the mountains,I miss the northwest.
Remember this; a stretched muscle is stronger.....and don't bounce...


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

qkwsilver please elaborate on your strecthed muscle is stronger?


----------



## qwksilver61 (Dec 19, 2008)

coaches know this....it's no secret.most people who exercise neglect the importance of proper stretching.Fewer injuries.....quicker recovery.nuff said


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay your speaking of Flexiability. Yes...So true One should focus on

1.Strength
2.Flexibitly
3.Agility
4.Speed
5.Power
6.Timing
7.Accuracy

These will greatly increase your skill!


My Sifu always preaches about strecthing. Sihing preaches even more. I have been lazy because I don't do Chinese splites. My Sihing says your not strecth out if you can't do a split. I need to pay more attention to flexibilty in the groin area so I can put my foot on head. 


qwksilver61 said:


> coaches know this....it's no secret.most people who exercise neglect the importance of proper stretching.Fewer injuries.....quicker recovery.nuff said


----------



## qwksilver61 (Dec 19, 2008)

OIK although splits might help....imagine a whipping...... forward thrusting kick....or a diagonal kick....or a side kick,relaxed...lots of power!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

hmmmmm Interesting.....





qwksilver61 said:


> OIK although splits might help....imagine a whipping...... forward thrusting kick....or a diagonal kick....or a side kick,relaxed...lots of power!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 20, 2008)

My teacher was showing the difference between going low in a horse stance and actual rooting. If you can sink and relax(chen and song) you will be more stable and rooted then if you were just sitting in Ma bu or horse stance. Internalizing your stances and footwork will make them more stable.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 20, 2008)

Right. My Sifu says to do so it takes practice. You must beging to Visualize your Force traveling downward. In other words in Aikido we would say make yourself heavier. But my Sifu often talks aboout finding your center of gravity and then planting yourself to floor. There is a practice. First you practice your Horse on bricks that are flat. Then you stand on the bricks slightly up the long way. Then stand on the bricks totally vertical with out them falling. When you can do this your well rooted.




JadecloudAlchemist said:


> My teacher was showing the difference between going low in a horse stance and actual rooting. If you can sink and relax(chen and song) you will be more stable and rooted then if you were just sitting in Ma bu or horse stance. Internalizing your stances and footwork will make them more stable.


----------



## skinters (Dec 20, 2008)

> My Sifu always preaches about strecthing. Sihing preaches even more. I have been lazy because I don't do Chinese splites. My Sihing says your not strecth out if you can't do a split. I need to pay more attention to flexibilty in the groin area so I can put my foot on head.



put your foot on your opponents head ?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol...on top of his head or in his mouth?




skinters said:


> put your foot on your opponents head ?


----------



## skinters (Dec 28, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Lol...on top of his head or in his mouth?



i was thinking more along the lines of no kicks above the waist .


----------



## geezer (Dec 28, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Okay your speaking of Flexiability. Yes...So true One should focus on... flexibilty in the groin area so I can put my foot on head.



My head? Your head? Who cares, with my physiology, at my age (371 in dog-years), it ain't gonna happen! That's one reason I do Wing Tsun. I can kick to the knee or groin without spending hours stretching out. Similarly, I can hit hard without worrying about doing a lot of weight training (I do lift, but in moderation. My instructor would rather I quit it altogether).

Another thing, Yoshi, there aren't enough hours in the day to do _all_ the old fashioned exercises you recommend. Granted, we all have some limits on our time,_ the trick is to know what to emphasize and what to leave out_. That's why WC/WT only has three empty-handed forms, or (with the dummy, pole and butterfly swords) six sets in the whole system. Other systems have dozens of long, intricate forms, but there's a limit to what any person can assimilate and apply. Realistically, it is better to be selective in your training. IMHO.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 28, 2008)

Very true train with in your time restraints. But also just because Wing Chun has three hand forms doesn't mean the early practioners didn't practice eight hours a day. But as for flexability. You can go ahead strecth your legs out so you can put your foot above your own head. You don't have to kick that high...But it will allow you feel alot better. Your kicks will be stronger below the Waist.

And some Wing Chun Systems have thousands of drills...Both one man and two man drills. That could practice for weeks.





geezer said:


> My head? Your head? Who cares, with my physiology, at my age (371 in dog-years), it ain't gonna happen! That's one reason I do Wing Tsun. I can kick to the knee or groin without spending hours stretching out. Similarly, I can hit hard without worrying about doing a lot of weight training (I do lift, but in moderation. My instructor would rather I quit it altogether).
> 
> Another thing, Yoshi, there aren't enough hours in the day to do _all_ the old fashioned exercises you recommend. Granted, we all have some limits on our time,_ the trick is to know what to emphasize and what to leave out_. That's why WC/WT only has three empty-handed forms, or (with the dummy, pole and butterfly swords) six sets in the whole system. Other systems have dozens of long, intricate forms, but there's a limit to what any person can assimilate and apply. Realistically, it is better to be selective in your training. IMHO.


----------



## geezer (Dec 28, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> And some Wing Chun Systems have thousands of drills...Both one man and two man drills. That could practice for weeks.



I know (groan)... _don't remind me_. In fact I was just discussing that with a training partner this afternoon. We may start teaching publicly again _just for that reason_. If you are constantly teaching lower ranks, you are forced to practice and review all that material! By teaching others, you re-train yourself.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 28, 2008)

That is so true...If one could re-locate to area where Wing Chun teaching was in high demand...One could literally live off teaching Wing Chun alone. By living in building slash business. Working out six days a week and training four to five days a week. 

Your skill would be phenomnal...If you could get that much practice in and train people as well.





geezer said:


> I know (groan)... _don't remind me_. In fact I was just discussing that with a training partner this afternoon. We may start teaching publicly again _just for that reason_. If you are constantly teaching lower ranks, you are forced to practice and review all that material! By teaching others, you re-train yourself.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Dec 30, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> That is so true...If one could re-locate to area where Wing Chun teaching was in high demand...One could literally live off teaching Wing Chun alone. By living in building slash business. Working out six days a week and training four to five days a week.
> 
> Your skill would be phenomnal...If you could get that much practice in and train people as well.


 
Sounds like a dream come true!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 30, 2008)

A great way to improve your skills and harness your Kung.



Nabakatsu said:


> Sounds like a dream come true!!!!!!!


----------



## Nabakatsu (Dec 30, 2008)

getting to practice and hone my skills 4 - 5 hours a day on a day to day basis sounds amazing enough as it is.. but to be able to live off of doing that... there are no words for such a thing!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree...that would be great...




Nabakatsu said:


> getting to practice and hone my skills 4 - 5 hours a day on a day to day basis sounds amazing enough as it is.. but to be able to live off of doing that... there are no words for such a thing!


----------

